# Groomrooms



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Looks like a back yard breeder to me. No mention of any genetic health testing, no titles, just cutsy pictures and cutsy names. I'd stay clear and find a reputable show breeder or performance breeder. Where are you located? Maybe someone will be able to give you some ideas for good breeders in your area. You may have to go outside of your area. Check out this page: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html

You can also talk to people in your local Poodle club, look at the Poodle Club of America website, the AKC, go see some shows, talk to people. If one or two breeders' names keep popping up, that might be a good sign. Do your research. Look for thorough genetic health testing, longevity in the lines, good temperament, show or performance titles, (agility, fly ball, rally, obedience) showing the dog can do what it was bred to do...physically able because it's put together well, Temperament: A biggie! Reputation of breeder! Good luck.


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

Does seem backyard but there are titles when you look at pedis. I agree with your assessment but I was curious what info might be out there. I'm thinking of going with Kandansk.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Curls said:


> Does seem backyard but there are titles when you look at pedis. I agree with your assessment but I was curious what info might be out there. I'm thinking of going with Kandansk.


Oh yes! Kandansk! I looked into her when I was thinking of going with a mini. Looks like a _fabulous_ breeder! I really was seriously going to have a pup shipped to me. But then found a very good breeder of toys close to me...when I decided a toy would fit my lifestyle better. 

Titles when you look at the pedigrees means that there are some good dogs in the lines. But how about recently? Is the breeder involved in a Poodle club or in some kind of venue like that? Is she keeping up with titling her dogs? Good dogs in the back ground don't necessarily mean that all those genes will be manifested in current litters. You don't know what has transpired between those supposed good dogs and now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If you want to go out of your area, this is a breeder I talked with and she seems very good too. I see her name all over the place.

Kamann Miniature Poodles


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Her males hve thier championsships in akc and ckc, but it does not seem as if her females are very well cared for. At least I would groom my dog before taking picture and posting it on my website. No mention of health of genetic testing, but she may have overlooked that and forgot to put it on her website, or it may be hidden. 9-12 poodles, 1 eskimo,3 horses, bla bla bah. Thats alot of animals to keep healthy! She herself does not title her dogs or bring them out at all! I think you should move on


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I find it is always interesting to look for titles on the females in a pedigree - a male champion can sire any number of puppies, a female can only parent a limited number of pups. Male champions amongst the grand parents and great grand parents don't necessarily mean a great deal, even in the UK where it is much more difficult to title a dog, especially if they were bred and shown by another kennel name.


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

fjm said:


> I find it is always interesting to look for titles on the females in a pedigree - a male champion can sire any number of puppies, a female can only parent a limited number of pups. Male champions amongst the grand parents and great grand parents don't necessarily mean a great deal, even in the UK where it is much more difficult to title a dog, especially if they were bred and shown by another kennel name.


This was what struck me. The males at least are campaigned, but the females don't seem to be. There does seem to be health testing to some degree but it's not clear from the website. I wasn't thrilled by the grooming of the females, but I wasn't sure if I was nitpicking. I guess I asked for input to see if others were seeing what I was seeing and if I was being too harsh. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

In the about us section it talks about genetic testing and a 2 year health guarantee, but they also are straight forward and say they are not a show kennel and explain why they Have no interest, but they claim their line comes from championship bloodlines. I am not really impressed with the look of their dogs but I wouldn't necessarily kick them to the curb without doing further research if they were an interest to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I must have missed that there were parents with titles and didn't see the genetic health testing. Still can't find it. But then I noticed a link they posted for training: Cesar's Way! That cinches it. Nuff said. I don't know...maybe they're not worst byb. But if I were looking for a puppy, my inclination would be to go with someone like Kandansk.


----------

